# What to wear?



## sailbabe07 (Jul 26, 2007)

Ladies, 

Here's a question for you... I'm going sailing near Seattle soon and have no idea what to wear since I'm a bit of a non-seasoned sailor at this point in time. I want to look good but be comfortable and not look like a fish out of water or a tourist. What to pack/bring since space is limited and I don't want to look as high maintenance as I think I might be? 

Suggestions?

Thanks so much!

Happy sailing!


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

T shirt and Bermuda shorts or cotton capris and Sebago spinnakers. No jewelry, or make up... and a simple hair style. A hooded jacket, water resistant is better and something to put on when it cools down in the evening... a cotton sweater or a hooded sweatshirt.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Plan on rain, always.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd recommend you avoid any cotton clothes, as they are very cold when wet and take a relatively long time to dry. Synthetics are probably a better idea. You might want to look at some of the other clothing threads for a variety of suggestions.


----------



## cranki (Jun 11, 2006)

no black soled sneakers.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Cotton Kills! Try a technical shirt, wicking material. A Dryshirt or something similar. If you're looking for absolutely great gear, you should go Musto. A little less $, try Henri Lloyd. They have great women's gear that looks like you know how to sail but not like a boy! I got mine at Sailing Pro Shop in California, but they have a website too, sailingproshop.com Don't forget a hat for the bad hair days!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

TOMMYT IN PORTUGAL


----------



## sailordave (Jun 26, 2001)

So SAILBABE, how was the trip???

Glad to see multiple people told you to stay away from cotton. The snide ME was going to say "string bikini", but the practical ME would just second some of the very good responses you got above. Hope you had fun. Any pics of the trip?


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

for seattle this time of year you need to at least bring a windbreaker although you probably won't wear it except after dark. Non-marking shoes are next on the list, nothing says 'I hate you and your boat' like shoes leaving black marks everywhere.


----------



## tdigennaro (Nov 24, 2006)

*naturals and moderns*

Silk, wool, and synthetics.
Silk is great next to the skin, and not as expensive as you might think.
Wool is for the tenth day of cold and wet, when you're really tired of plastic.
Synthetics are the best though: light, they dry quickly, warm. 
Lots of choices. (No cotton of course).
Oz


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Theres really only one name in sailing gear for me , after buying several sets of foulies and spending good money after bad go with 'Gill" its the best. Its not cheap but its worth it. Yet again the old addage rings true "you get what you pay for".Dont be a mugg like me and try buying cool looking threads that say "looks like a sailor" but leave you with pockets full of saltwater and send you on an endless quest for clean dry undies. Go Gill -stay warm n toasty out there.


----------



## SailorPam (Sep 18, 2007)

Polar fleece is my best friend in Oregon weather. It comes in a variety of weights, doesn't absorb moisture, and keeps me warm. And it's easy to take care of. I currently sail on a lake that sits at 5000' altitude. So every morning when I get up on board to take the pups ashore for their "constitutional" the dinghy is damp (understatement). I wipe it down with a shammy and then my polar fleece keeps me comfy.


----------

